# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Conseil matos et configs

## Sheraf

Hello, je me permet de faire un topic ici, juste pour quelques conseils.

Une copine a envie de se mettre à la VR, et veut profiter des potentielles soldes de black friday bunduru pour s'acheter le matos. Perso j'y connais pas grand chose.
J'ai un Vive (normal). Je sais que si j'avais trop de tune je me prendrais un Index. Lui il aura pas de soldes de toute apparence mais son budget n'est pas ridicule. 1000 balles ça lui fait pas peur, mais elle voudrait que l'ordi qui fasse tourner le bousin soit un laptop.

Vous auriez des conseils à lui transmettre? Déjà sur un bon laptop de gamer pour faire tourner la VR correctement, et pour le choix du casque. Soit elle force la note et se prend un index, soit un vive d'occaz... Je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a d'autres, Oculus ça vaut encore le coup?

----------


## 564.3

> Vous auriez des conseils à lui transmettre? Déjà sur un bon laptop de gamer pour faire tourner la VR correctement, et pour le choix du casque. Soit elle force la note et se prend un index, soit un vive d'occaz... Je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a d'autres, Oculus ça vaut encore le coup?


Pour le laptop de gamer je sais pas trop, faut ptet voir dans section hardware, il n'y a pas grand chose de spécifique à la VR. Le VirtualLink a l'air tombé dans l'oubli, du moment qu'il y a du DP 1.2 et de l'USB 3.0 c'est bon.
Faut regarder les specs de base, par exemple d'Half Life: Alyx (Core i5-7500 / Ryzen 5 1600, 12 GB RAM, GTX 1060 6GB VRAM) et idéalement prendre de la marge.

Pour le casque, l'Oculus Rift S est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix.
Si elle compte l'utiliser en autonome ou qu'elle a un IPD loin de 63.5mm, un Quest (+Link pour les jeux PC) peut être intéressant sinon. À noter que le cable officiel Oculus Link demande un port USB 3.2 Gen 1 Type-C (même si le casque est limité à de l'USB 3.0 pour l'instant, peut-être du 3.1 gen1 un jour…), mais il y a des alternatives.

Sinon quand on a le budget, l'Index ouais.
Mais le Vive j'ai plus de doutes de l'intérêt, sauf si elle a des besoins/envies particulières (très active et souhaite le meilleur tracking du marché, du full body tracking avec les Vive trackers, le module sans fil, support Linux, upgrade potentiel vers l'Index,…)

Le post d'Hidéo qui résume l'état actuel du marché: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12622385
Et j'en ai fait un concernant les histoires d'écart inter-pupillaire: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12627590

----------


## Hideo

C'est p'tet pas plus mal d'avoir un topic juste pour la choix du matos tien, ca sera moins noye que dans le topic general. 

Perso j'aurai tendance a conseiller le Rift S surtout pour uen premiere experience. Si l'IPD est bon ca nous fait la moitie du prix de l'index + l'inside-out (pas de capteurs externes a brancher) + l'ecosysteme de Facebook qui fonctionne au poil. 
Pour profiter pleinement de l'Index avec un laptop ca va etre complique, si c'est possible. 
Elle met les 500€ de diff dans le laptop et elle pourra s'offrir une meilleure machine ce qui rendra experience d'autant plus agreable.

----------


## Fabiolo

Par contre c'est pas un peu bizarre de vouloir un ordi mobile et de prendre un casque qui nécessite une install plutôt fixe.

Quitte à prendre un portable pour la facilité de déplacement, autant le coupler à un casque sans tracking externe.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre c'est pas un peu bizarre de vouloir un ordi mobile et de prendre un casque qui nécessite une install plutôt fixe.
> 
> Quitte à prendre un portable pour la facilité de déplacement, autant le coupler à un casque sans tracking externe.


Ouais, j'ai supposé que c'est pour un usage normal par ailleurs.
Sinon pourquoi pas un backpack PC, mais je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coût, et faut avoir un écran + clavier/souris en plus.

----------


## Sheraf

> Ouais, j'ai supposé que c'est pour un usage normal par ailleurs.
> Sinon pourquoi pas un backpack PC, mais je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coût, et faut avoir un écran + clavier/souris en plus.


C'est effectivement pour avoir un laptop pour un usage different en plus. Elle a pas de PC. Elle voudrait faire d'un PC deux coups.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Elle peut partir sur une config comme ca :
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...1660ti-1767231

Dans les laptop, 800€ me semble la limite pour avoir un truc VR compliant. Après, soit tu étires un peu le budget, soit tu pars sur une config fixe, soit tu pars sur un casque d'occaze (le marché de l'occaze est bien reparti d'ailleurs)

----------


## Sheraf

Merci pour  toutes vos réponses, j'en fais part à l’intéressée.

Bon en gros c'est:

"prend toi plutôt un pc fix pour jouer, (et si il faut vraiment un laptop, prend toi une merde pas chère), et ensuite prend un rift-S ou un htc d'occaz, et un Index si t'as envie d'éclater le PEL"


J'vais essayer de pas trop l'influencer avec ma préférence pour Valve plutôt que Facebook, parce quand quand même niveau prix y a pas photo.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

J'aurais eu tendance à recommander l'oculus quest pour la faculté qu'il a d'être un superbe casque autonome et facile à mettre en œuvre tout en étant de capable de faire aussi bien que ses concurrents en mode pcvr avec l'oculus link.

----------


## Hideo

Le fait que le Quest soit capable de faire du mobile et du pcvr est un de ses points forts mais par contre il faut garder en tete que non il ne le fait pas aussi bien.
Reso moins bonne, rafraichissement inferieur, beaucoup moins confortable et dans le cas du Link compression video.

Ca reste une proposition tres forte mais a moins d etre reelement interesse par le sans-fil ou le besoin d un reglage physique de l'IPD il vaut mieux partir sur le Rift S.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Résolution moins bonne ?.  N'est ce pas le contraire ?

Pour le confort tu as en revanche raison mais j'ai franchi le pas de la "Mousse VR Cover pour sangle Oculus Quest" en version 17mm et cela rééquilibre bien le joujou.  C'est le prix à payer pour avoir un casque qui est aussi un ordinateur sur batteries. 

Je joue beaucoup en pcvr mais le fait de pouvoir prendre le casque et seulement ses deux touch, d'aller dans une grande pièce faire un robo recall ou un tennis sans entraves ni contraintes est un must absolu.

----------


## Hideo

Yes apres verif effectivement le Quest a une meilleure reso

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le fait que le Quest soit capable de faire du mobile et du pcvr est un de ses points forts mais par contre il faut garder en tete que non il ne le fait pas aussi bien.
> Reso moins bonne, .


Si le Quest donne ce ressenti c'est surtout à cause de la techno de l'écran OLED, ici du Pentile alors que le Rift S propose du LCD RGB.
Le Pentile c'est le mal pour de la VR. Même le PSVR qui est en RGB propose un meilleur rendu malgré sa faible résolution.

----------


## 564.3

Pour le Quest faut faire la différence entre la résolution des écrans et celle de l'image envoyée au casque.

On en avait déjà parlé, du coup je suis allé vérifier les infos: https://developer.oculus.com/blog/ho...adt-explained/
Le PC envoie une image de 1008x1120 par œil à travers le Link et le Quest fait de l'upscaling pour afficher 1440×1600.
Initialement ils avaient annoncé que ça serait à la résolution du Rift S (1280×1440), mais il semblerait qu'ils aient fait un compromis qui pourrait évoluer au fil des améliorations/réglages.

Quelqu'un qui a un Quest + Link et fait du supersampling, ça sera pour le rendu de l'image en 1008x1120, la compression/upscaling n'est pas bidouillable pour l'instant.

Edit: Ce n'est pas vraiment comparable non plus parce que l'image a des transformations géométriques pour optimiser l'usage des pixels envoyés, sachant celles qui seront faites à l'arrivée pour correspondre à l'optique. La cible de rendu est 1808x2000 par œil avant traitement, quasi identique à celle de base du Rift S (1792x2016).
Donc ça correspond bien à ce qu'ils avaient annoncé, c'est surtout que les traitements pour le Quest se font avec une image intermédiaire pour la transmission qui est petite mais dans laquelle ils évitent de paumer de l'info. Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça donne au final, même si ça reste forcément moins bien qu'une transmission "brute" et qu'ils comptent l'améliorer. À surveiller.

----------


## Jefiban

Bonjour, je vais prochainement changer de CG, ma 1060 Oc étant clairement le point faible de ma modeste configuration : i5 6500, 2 ssd, 16go de Ram. Half life ne passera à mon avis pas, c est déjà compliqué pour boneworks...
J ai regardé du côté des 2060 mais pfiou... c est cher. vous conseillez quoi? (je cherche à jouer confortablement mais sans plus)

----------


## nodulle

Tu es sur que c'est la carte graphique le point faible ? Au vu de la configuration minimale annoncée d'HL : Alyx (si tu te bases la dessus pour être certain de pouvoir y jouer correctement) je dirais que c'est plutôt le processeur ton point faible :



> CONFIGURATION REQUISE MINIMALE :
> Système d'exploitation : Windows 10
> Processeur :* Core i5-7500* / Ryzen 5 1600
> Mémoire vive : 12 GB de mémoire
> Graphiques : GTX 1060 / RX 580 - 6GB VRAM

----------


## Jefiban

Ah bah oui...
C'est pire que ce que je pensais... Donc c'est plutôt l'ensemble carte mère/proc que je dois changer. Je vais regarder ça, si vous avez quelques chose à me conseiller je prends.


J'ai trouvé ça ou vaut-il mieux du ryzen 5? 

 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X + MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX  / 300€

 Intel Core i5-9400F + ASUS TUF B360M PLUS GAMING    /   250€

----------


## Hideo

Pour la VR, le plus est le mieux. 

Ca sera en fonction de ton budget et du reste de ta config. 
Je te conseille d'aller creer un topic dans la partie Choix et Conseil matos du fofo, tu auras d’excellent conseils  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai trouvé ça ou vaut-il mieux du ryzen 5? 
>  AMD Ryzen 7 2700X + MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX  / 300€


Je vais aussi upgrader ce mois-ci, et selon les recommandations qu'on voit un peu partout je pars plutôt sur Ryzen 5 3600 + B450 (avec bios à jour) + 2x8GB RAM.

Prendre un 3600X ou plus me semble overkill. Pour l'instant je m'en tire déjà pas trop mal avec mon bon vieux i5-4590, j'ai des doutes sur l'intérêt de viser la lune.

À coté j'ai un GTX 1070, je ferais peut-être plus facilement un effort là dessus quand j'upgraderais. Pour l'instant il s'en tire encore correctement, j'attends de voir la prochaine génération de GPU.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je vais aussi upgrader ce mois-ci, et selon les recommandations qu'on voit un peu partout je pars plutôt sur Ryzen 5 3600 + B450 (avec bios à jour) + 2x8GB RAM.
> 
> Prendre un 3600X ou plus me semble overkill. Pour l'instant je m'en tire déjà pas trop mal avec mon bon vieux i5-4590, j'ai des doutes sur l'intérêt de viser la lune.
> 
> À coté j'ai un GTX 1070, je ferais peut-être plus facilement un effort là dessus quand j'upgraderais. Pour l'instant il s'en tire encore correctement, j'attends de voir la prochaine génération de GPU.


Le Ryzen 5 3600 a l'air effectivement d'être un très bon compromis pour de la VR: pas trop cher, beaucoup de cores et une fréquence turbo élevée qui permettent de maintenir des FPS stables et au dessus des 90-100fps dans tous les jeux, donc pas de souci de saccades tant que la carte graphique assure de son côté.

Après l'option Intel n'est pas mauvaise non plus mais je me méfie un peu de la pérennité d'une telle config: les i5 n'ont pas d'hyperthreading et la plateforme (socket/carte-mère) change à chaque génération, impossible d'upgrader juste le CPU plus tard.

----------


## Jefiban

Merci pour vos retours, je vais partir sur le combo Ryzen 5 et B450. J'ai l'habitude de prendre sur matériel.net, vous avez peut-être un meilleur plan?
Petite question quand même, le prix du matos au dessus est à environ 280€, et j'ai un kit qui propose pour 300€ un Ryzen 7 2700X + B450. Quelle différence?

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour vos retours, je vais partir sur le combo Ryzen 5 et B450. J'ai l'habitude de prendre sur matériel.net, vous avez peut-être un meilleur plan?
> Petite question quand même, le prix du matos au dessus est à environ 280€, et j'ai un kit qui propose pour 300€ un Ryzen 7 2700X + B450. Quelle différence?


Le 2700X est de la génération précédente mais avec plus de threads. Même si les jeux gèrent bien le multi-threads de nos jours, je préfère quand même avoir une meilleur perf par thread et efficacité conso/thermique avec les Zen 2 (7nm).

Bon, au final je ne suis pas sur que ça change grand chose dans un cas comme dans l'autre, mais faut bien se décider…
Par rapport à l'i5 4590 ça devrait bien dépoter, par contre.

----------


## Couillu

Yo j'ai vu qu'AMD baissait ses prix aux US, ça va se répercuter en france aussi du coup ? 

Le Ryzen 5 3600 me fait aussi de l'oeuil donc si quelqu'un trouve un bon plan avec CM ça m'interesse aussi  ::siffle::

----------


## 564.3

> Yo j'ai vu qu'AMD baissait ses prix aux US, ça va se répercuter en france aussi du coup ? 
> 
> Le Ryzen 5 3600 me fait aussi de l'oeuil donc si quelqu'un trouve un bon plan avec CM ça m'interesse aussi


Ah ça ne m'arrange pas trop cette affaire, déjà ça va mettre du temps à passer l'atlantique et j'ai l'impression d'avoir raté quelque chose. _Afin de conserver une offre pertinente face à Intel_, c'est par rapport à quoi ? Je croyais qu'AMD leur roulait dessus.

Bon je vais peut-être attendre un peu plus le dernier moment, mais faut que j'upgrade pour HL: Alyx au moins.

----------


## Qiou87

Intel avait des prix gonflés par la pénurie de leurs processeurs (ils ont du mal avec leur production). Si la production s'améliore, les prix redeviennent normaux, et donc AMD réajuste un peu ses tarifs en fonction. Je pense que la "hype" de la sortie des Ryzen 3000 est passée et donc AMD doit désormais convaincre des acheteurs plus exigeants en terme de prix. D'autant que les rumeurs parlent de la sortie de Zen3 (Ryzen 4000) d'ici la fin de l'année, donc les gens pourraient décider d'attendre avant d'acheter. Hop, tu baisses un peu tes tarifs, les gens ressortent le porte-monnaie.  :;): 

Gaffe à pas trop attendre si tu vises une upgrade avant HL-Alyx ; dans mon secteur (automobile) ça panique pas mal à cause de la crise en Chine, je parie que c'est pareil dans l'informatique. Ca pourrait faire remonter les prix et causer des pénuries ponctuelles vu que tout est fabriqué là-bas.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, faudrait que je fasse gaffe à ces histoires de crise en Chine, même si les stocks mettent du temps à bouger de toute façon (comme le tarif).

Sinon je ne vois pas vraiment le concurrent du Ryzen 5 3600 chez Intel, le i5-9600KF ?
Fréquence de base entre le 3600 et 3600X mais sans hyperthreading. Et 14nm, même s'ils arrivent à bien le pousser.

À la base j'étais plutôt parti pour attendre la nouvelle génération de chez Intel, histoire qu'AMD ait une concurrence plus comparable.

----------


## Canarmageddon

bon je sais que c'est pas le topac matos mais je me permet de vous filer quelques tips que j'utilise quand je m’apprête à changer de config, et plus globalement comment je procède pour me rencarder sur la machine qui me fera "vibrer"  :Vibre:  vous me direz si ça vous aide ou si pas du tout... je met en  spoiler pour réduire la taille #pavé c'est de la Briquouflette 



Spoiler Alert! 


Alors perso je m'y prend longtemps à l'avance (genre 3-6 mois minimum), je commence par avoir un objectif de puissance selon ce que je compte faire tourner, mais plus important j'attend que le titre sorte pour monter la dite config, car on à vu récemment avec cyberpunk 2077 que acheter sa config à l'avance est pas la meilleure chose à faire ,surtout si le jeu est repoussé , ou que la config minimale/recommandée s'avère +/- mensongère ou optimiste... rien de tel qu'un benchmark avec une config pour faire tomber le couperet, et décider si l'investissement est viable ou s'il vaut mieux attendre un peu que la prochaine génération sorte pour craquer son PEL...
mais pour ça encore faudrait il que les testeurs fassent l'efffort (avec 3*f c'est pour un très gros effort) d'inclure la VR dans leur vivier... ici pour Alyx ils n'auront pas le choix... mais du coup ça sera surement plus pauvres en test qui feront office de benchmark...mais je gage (du moins j'espère) que son succès ne leur laissera guère le choix.

 ensuite je m'intéresse au roadmap des fondeurs de CPU (ils sont deux c'est pas trop dur à faire)...savoir ce qui sort , ce qui va sortir, parfois les prix de sortie sont intéressants parfois pas...
 ensuite si c'est trop cher à la sortie soit je me tourne vers le haut de gamme de la gen d'avant car souvent l'effet "new gen" engendre une baisse des prix... soit je vise le milieu bas de la nouvelle gamme en espérant avoir de la chance sur un éventuel OC, dernière option (si on est pas pressé) attendre que le seuil de rentabilité du nouveau produit soit atteint, les prix sont alors plus raisonnables...  ça demande de connaître le marché et savoir comment évolue le prix d'un produit une foi sur le marché, selon si le produit est vraiment très bon (=augmentation drastique du prix après la sortie à cause de ruptures de stock répétées... ) ou s'il est boudé , s'attendre à une baisse de prix qui peux s'avérer être une affaire au final...

j'ai connu ça pour la 1070 j'ai été obligé de sauter sur un modèle en particulier tellement il était demandé car accessible sur le plan tarifaire (et de good qualitay made in KFA2) les mois qui ont suivi les prix avaient flambés...et les stocks envolés... ce genre d'histoire se répète sans cesse (si on remonte plus loin les C2D c'était parreil), il faut être au aguets et conscient de ce que représentent telle ou telle performance lorsqu'on regarde les bench & tests... pour trouver ce qui marche fort et qui représente la solution la plus pérenne pour garder sa config 5 ans en moyenne et ainsi rentabiliser l'investissement... acheter les composants au bon moment (ni trop tôt dans la vie du produit ca ron ne sais pas quelles sont les vraies perfs, ni trop tard une fois que tout le monde en veux et que le prix à up...) pour que son budget fonde pas trop vite, le timing est essentiel... après il ne faut pas non plus trop se formaliser si on rate le coche, mais cela demande de faire des compromis qu'on aurais pas eu à faire si on avais été malin...

et surveiller de près les nouveaux tests qui concernent le matos qui nous intéresse pour atteindre les meilleurs perf dans son budget...

monter sa config soi même (perso je le conçoit pas autrement...) est un économie substantielle et permet de "recycler" certains accessoires et donc investir vraiment utile

chasser les prix pour chaque composants c'est toujours intéressant pour grapiller quelques denier pour que une fois la douloureuse encaissée il nous reste de quoi se payer le titre tant attendu...(sinon à quoi bon...)

voilà j'essaye de maintenir un coût de 1000-1200€ tous les 5 ans sachant que je "recycle" des composants pas trop anciens qui profitent mieux dans une confit "à jours"... genre Tour/alim/DVD/SSD/... ce qui limite le coût... et puis il y à aussi des achats "courants" durant la période de 5 ans... peu mais forcément on en passe toujours par des petits upgrades qui se retrouvent souvent "portés" dans la config suivante...  ce qui porte parfois la valeur finale du PC à pas loin de 2000€ au bout des 5 ans... ventilos, barettes additionnelles , disque dur, etc...

en espérant que ce "raconte my life" vous aura été d'une quelconque utilité (sinon tan pis je sort...)

----------


## 564.3

Ah j'ai pas répondu. Pour moi ça dépend du besoin, typiquement je suis les news en permanence mais plus quand mon matos commence à être à la peine. Et ensuite j'essaie de viser dans un rapport perf/prix pas trop déconnant. Avant la VR j'avais tendance à viser plus bas et avec un meilleur ratio, mais mes besoins ont augmenté.

Je postais surtout parce que j'ai craqué cette semaine avec Alyx qui approche et l'évolution de l'épidémie de coronavirus. Il y en a qui achètent des palettes de conserves de cassoulet, d'autres un combo MB/CPU/RAM.
Ça dépend des priorités  ::ninja:: 

J'ai fait quelques mesures de perf avant et après sur des jeux qui me semblent les plus gourmands:
- *No Man Sky*: dommage que FCAT-VR ne marche plus avec ce jeu, mais c'est celui qui bénéficie le plus de l'upgrade. J'ai encore de la reprojection 45fps (limite GPU, je vais tuner les paramètres), mais plus de framedrops fréquents (c'était bien le CPU qui limitait).
- *Boneworks* niveau "central station", la scène avec la pluie sur la verrière: c'est du délire je n'avais pas mesuré avant mais mon GPU est à fond, le frametime à plus de 60ms et la reprojection 30fps + framedrops, peu importe CPU/RAM.
- *Boneworks* niveau "tower", le début où on cartonne dans une scène ouverte avec pas mal de monde: un peu comme pour NMS, encore de la reprojection 45fps mais plus de frame drops. Beaucoup plus agréable.
- *Dirt Rally 2*: je savais que c'était le GPU qui patinait, mais j'ai quand même voulu vérifier. Ça ne change effectivement rien de notable, mais bizarrement mon usage GPU est un poil plus élevé depuis l'upgrade. C'est peut-être lié à autre chose (la mise à jour SteamVR ?), à creuser.
- *Onward*: FCAT-VR ne marche pas non plus avec ce jeu, et il tournait déjà plutôt bien sur mon test avant upgrade. J'ai plus de marge, et moins de risques de framedrops/reprojections surtout quand on charge la mule en multi (idem pour Pavlov avec les modes zombies).

Bon j'ai une tonne de donnée et des graphs, si vous voulez avoir quelques refs. Voici quand même le délire de Boneworks Central Station. Les gros pics c'est quand je regarde en direction du hall/verrière (les 2 gros plateaux pour bien avoir la mesure, et un pic fin quand j'ai regardé par mégarde ensuite).



Globalement mon nouveau CPU ne fout pas grand chose dans ce que j'ai testé. Idem coté RAM, c'est Boneworks (le niveau Tower, pas celui là) qui en bouffe le plus, et ça ne va pas chercher bien loin. Il en reste encore un max sous la pédale, tant mieux.
Pour le GPU on verra à la prochaine génération, à part pour les bugs du genre Central Station, c'est pas critique.

----------


## Kohtsaro

700€ pour un Valve Index c'est un bon prix ?

----------


## Couillu

> 700€ pour un Valve Index c'est un bon prix ?



Juste le casque ou le kit complet avec Index controllers et les bases ? Seul c'est cher, si c'est le kit c'est une super affaire il en coûte 1000.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Le kit complet.

Après ça reste 700€  :Sweat:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tu peux te jeter dessus s'il est en bon état. L'Index va revenir en Stock lundi pour quelques heures seulement.

----------


## Kohtsaro

C'était sur lbc, suite à quelques demande pour vérifier s'il avait bien le produit et si c'était pas une arnaque j'ai plus eu de réponse  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hereticus

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens faire appel à votre science  ::P: . 
J ai déjà un oculus rift mais ce qui m'empêche d'en profiter pleinement c est la contrainte du fil et des capteurs.. Ça serait vraiment beaucoup plus facil si il était sans fil et sans capteurs... 
Donc j ai pensé à me prendre un vive cosmos + le module sans fil vive.
Pensez-vous que ça soit un bon choix ? Vos oreilles de canards auraient ils entendus que du matériel moins cher et/ou plus efficace allait sortir ? Est-ce compatible avec la pluspart des jeux ?
Je suis impatient d avoir votre retour, merci d avance pour tout!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai le module sans fil du Vive avec l'HTC Vive classique (+ Audio Strap Deluxe). Il n'y a pas de soucis de compatibilités avec les jeux. Par contre, il faut un CPU récent (Ryzen, Intel Core i5/i7 famille 4x00 et supérieur) à minima pour ne pas voir d'artefact lié à la compression du flux vidéo.
Si tu as un CPU AMD, faut juste faire gaffe à ne pas avoir une motherboard avec je ne sais plus quel chipset. Il y a une incompatibilité matériel entre le module sans fil et certains chipset AMD.

----------


## Hereticus

Merci pour ta réponse super précise  ::): .
J ai un i5 8600k, j imagine que ça devrait être bon ? Ça prend beaucoup de puissance proco ? Car je suis un amateur de skyrim vr et celui-ci est déjà assez gourmand tout seul niveau cpu...

Merci encore pour tout !

----------


## 564.3

> J ai déjà un oculus rift mais ce qui m'empêche d'en profiter pleinement c est la contrainte du fil et des capteurs.. Ça serait vraiment beaucoup plus facil si il était sans fil et sans capteurs... 
> Donc j ai pensé à me prendre un vive cosmos + le module sans fil vive.
> Pensez-vous que ça soit un bon choix ? Vos oreilles de canards auraient ils entendus que du matériel moins cher et/ou plus efficace allait sortir ? Est-ce compatible avec la pluspart des jeux ?


En moins cher et beaucoup moins efficace il y a le streaming over WiFi avec le Quest. Mais quasi tout le monde s'accorde à dire que la latence est trop importante. Si tu n'es pas trop difficile, ne bouges pas trop et n'as pas facilement la cinétose, ça peut passer.

Le tracking des manettes du Vive Cosmos et leur design sont rapportées comme pas terribles. Tested les trouvait moins bien que les WMR lors de leur session sur HL:Alyx avec tout le matos existant, et RoadToVR a eu des problèmes de tracking malgré une pièce assez bien éclairée. Il y a eu des patchs depuis, mais ils ne sont pas revenus sur le sujet donc ça ne doit pas être une révolution.
La techno des optiques est assez datée aussi. Et vu le prix, c'est un achat difficile à conseiller.

À la limite vaut ptet mieux prendre un Odyssey+ ou un Rift S et un backpack PC. Mais là il y aura le problème d'autonomie et des perfs de l'ordi, sans parler du poids. Si t'as déjà un laptop de gamer et un sac à dos adapté ça peut être intéressant.
Le Rift CV1 est le seul casque qui n'est pas utilisable avec un backpack PC, c'est ballot tu ne pourras pas tester pour te faire une idée.

Sinon je ne sais pas trop pourquoi tu veux éviter les bases externes, mais les lighthouses sont simplement reliées à une prise de courant, ça s'installe comme une lampe. Faudra peut-être voir ce que donne le Cosmos Elite, si ce genre de techno ne pose pas problème et que t'as un gros budget.

Plus hasardeux, il y a l'hypothèse que Valve sorte un module pour l'Index vu qu'ils ont dit qu'ils bossaient dessus. Mais ils ont déjà assez d'emmerdes avec la production de l'Index, plus le Valve Time habituel. Et encore plus hasardeux, du matos non annoncé par d'autres constructeurs.

Edit: et j'ai oublié de préciser, mais les modules sans fil WiGig (HTC ou TP Cast) demandent de placer un boitier antenne bien en vue de l'espace de jeu, comme les lighthouses. Par contre faut que ce soit relié à l'ordi, pour le coup. Typiquement un setup du genre c'est: l'antenne et un lighthouse ensemble en hauteur près du PC, et un autre lighthouse en hauteur assez près d'une prise électrique quelconque de l'autre coté de la pièce.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Merci pour ta réponse super précise .
> J ai un i5 8600k, j imagine que ça devrait être bon ? Ça prend beaucoup de puissance proco ? Car je suis un amateur de skyrim vr et celui-ci est déjà assez gourmand tout seul niveau cpu...
> 
> Merci encore pour tout !


Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la puissance du proco ou du manque de certains jeux d'instructions comme l'AVX qui existe que depuis les CPU Haswell (4x00). J'avais testé le module sans fil avec un i7 930, et c'était très désagréable. A la limite ça passait juste sur Beat Saber.

----------


## Hereticus

> Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la puissance du proco ou du manque de certains jeux d'instructions comme l'AVX qui existe que depuis les CPU Haswell (4x00). J'avais testé le module sans fil avec un i7 930, et c'était très désagréable. A la limite ça passait juste sur Beat Saber.


Je vois, et tu penses que le mien serait équipé de cette techno ?  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En moins cher et beaucoup moins efficace il y a le streaming over WiFi avec le Quest. Mais quasi tout le monde s'accorde à dire que la latence est trop importante. Si tu n'es pas trop difficile, ne bouges pas trop et n'as pas facilement la cinétose, ça peut passer.
> 
> Le tracking des manettes du Vive Cosmos et leur design sont rapportées comme pas terribles. Tested les trouvait moins bien que les WMR lors de leur session sur HL:Alyx avec tout le matos existant, et RoadToVR a eu des problèmes de tracking malgré une pièce assez bien éclairée. Il y a eu des patchs depuis, mais ils ne sont pas revenus sur le sujet donc ça ne doit pas être une révolution.
> La techno des optiques est assez datée aussi. Et vu le prix, c'est un achat difficile à conseiller.
> 
> À la limite vaut ptet mieux prendre un Odyssey+ ou un Rift S et un backpack PC. Mais là il y aura le problème d'autonomie et des perfs de l'ordi, sans parler du poids. Si t'as déjà un laptop de gamer et un sac à dos adapté ça peut être intéressant.
> Le Rift CV1 est le seul casque qui n'est pas utilisable avec un backpack PC, c'est ballot tu ne pourras pas tester pour te faire une idée.
> 
> Sinon je ne sais pas trop pourquoi tu veux éviter les bases externes, mais les lighthouses sont simplement reliées à une prise de courant, ça s'installe comme une lampe. Faudra peut-être voir ce que donne le Cosmos Elite, si ce genre de techno ne pose pas problème et que t'as un gros budget.
> ...


Merci pour cette réponse ultra complète, j'avais oublié de préciser que je vais être sans doute souvent amené à jouer dans le noir ( pendant que madame dort ) donc si il faut une pièce bien éclairée ça peut effectivement poser problème...

Pour les lighthouses je ne savais pas qu'il suffisait de les mettre sur une prise de courant, ce qui dérange pour le moment ce sont tous ces câbles, j'ai beau les avoir rangés bien convenablement dans des goulottes pour faire quelque chose d'un peu près esthétique ça me chipote et madame aussi, du coup j'ai essayé un setup différent mais c'est encore moins pratique à utiliser.... Alors si je peux placer une lighthouse à côté de ma lampe de chevet ça pourrait aider.

Quel serait l'idéal pour toi alors ? Un Htc vive avec son module sans fil ? Quitte à avoir deux petits light houses branchés aux deux coins de la pièce ?

Merci encore pour tout  ::P: .

----------


## 564.3

> Quel serait l'idéal pour toi alors ? Un Htc vive avec son module sans fil ? Quitte à avoir deux petits light houses branchés aux deux coins de la pièce ?


Pour jouer dans le noir l'idéal c'est la techno "SteamVR tracking", vu que tout est infra-rouge. Le seul problème c'est quand on enlève le casque, si on n'y voit vraiment rien. Ça m'est déjà arrivé de commencer en fin d'après-midi et me retrouver comme un con dans le noir complet avec l'écran de l'ordi en veille.

Par contre c'est un peu plus sensible aux surfaces réfléchissantes (vitres sans rideaux, photos sous verre, et miroirs bien sur) que les caméras des autres technos. Les lasers sont très faibles, mais ceux qui rebondissent peuvent quand même pas mal perturber les capteurs qui sont sur les manettes / casque.

Donc avec le module sans fil de HTC: le Vive Original (occase et vieil écran/optique), Vive Pro (occase aussi je crois, sinon l'Eye mais qui coute un paquet), ou le futur Vive Cosmos Elite. Pour le Cosmos Elite vaut peut-être mieux attendre des tests. Normalement ça sort le 18 aout.

Je ne sais plus s'il y a un module sans fil pour les Pimax. C'était prévu dans le Kickstarter, mais je crois que c'est encore en chantier comme la plupart des choses chez eux.

Et comme je disais, faut pas attendre le module sans fil du Valve Index. On ne sait jamais quand ça débarque avec Valve, si ça n'est pas abandonné. Mais c'est con, parce que sinon leur kit est le plus intéressant rapport qualité/prix avec cette techno laser. Le Cosmos Elite est un poil moins cher, mais avec entre autres des manettes moins bien.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour le fil, tu peux aussi partir sur ce type de matos

Alors clairement, tu ne retrouveras pas le même degré de liberté qu'un casque sans fil, mais l'investissement est dérisoire, et le rendu vraiment génial. Je l'utilise depuis quelques temps et ca m'a vraiment changé la manière de jouer.

----------


## Hereticus

> Pour jouer dans le noir l'idéal c'est la techno "SteamVR tracking", vu que tout est infra-rouge. Le seul problème c'est quand on enlève le casque, si on n'y voit vraiment rien. Ça m'est déjà arrivé de commencer en fin d'après-midi et me retrouver comme un con dans le noir complet avec l'écran de l'ordi en veille.
> 
> Par contre c'est un peu plus sensible aux surfaces réfléchissantes (vitres sans rideaux, photos sous verre, et miroirs bien sur) que les caméras des autres technos. Les lasers sont très faibles, mais ceux qui rebondissent peuvent quand même pas mal perturber les capteurs qui sont sur les manettes / casque.
> 
> Donc avec le module sans fil de HTC: le Vive Original (occase et vieil écran/optique), Vive Pro (occase aussi je crois, sinon l'Eye mais qui coute un paquet), ou le futur Vive Cosmos Elite. Pour le Cosmos Elite vaut peut-être mieux attendre des tests. Normalement ça sort le 18 aout.
> 
> Je ne sais plus s'il y a un module sans fil pour les Pimax. C'était prévu dans le Kickstarter, mais je crois que c'est encore en chantier comme la plupart des choses chez eux.
> 
> Et comme je disais, faut pas attendre le module sans fil du Valve Index. On ne sait jamais quand ça débarque avec Valve, si ça n'est pas abandonné. Mais c'est con, parce que sinon leur kit est le plus intéressant rapport qualité/prix avec cette techno laser. Le Cosmos Elite est un poil moins cher, mais avec entre autres des manettes moins bien.


A te lire, le vive cosmos elite avec le module sans fil semble être le mieux, je peux me permettre d'attendre encore un peu ( même si je pense, que comme tout le reste ça va être retardé par le corona ) donc si il faut je peux attendre celui-là. De toute façon ça fait des mois maintenant que j'ai plus lancé mon oculus alors quelques mois de plus ou de moins... je voudrais vraiment un truc qui s'enfile et hop c'est réglé, pas besoin de bouger la moitié des meubles de la chambre car limité par une longueur de cable. Ca et le fait qu'il faut rester entre les 3 capteurs. si je veux juste me foutre dans mon lit avec une salle de ciné virtuelle devant les yeux, je peux. Si je veux moder mon sckyrim VR en restant assis devant mon pc sans me déplacer de l'autre côté de la chambre ( pour être entre ces 3 foutus capteurs ), je devrais pouvoir. C'est vraiment la limitation de la longueur du cable et cette obligation de rester entre les 3 capteurs qui sont gonflantes. Donc sans fil et une visière qui se relève comme le vive cosmos pour pouvoir switcher de mon écran au jeu en une demi seconde c'est le bien  ::P: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le fil, tu peux aussi partir sur ce type de matos
> 
> Alors clairement, tu ne retrouveras pas le même degré de liberté qu'un casque sans fil, mais l'investissement est dérisoire, et le rendu vraiment génial. Je l'utilise depuis quelques temps et ca m'a vraiment changé la manière de jouer.


Oui je connais ce matos et il a été installé casi le jour même de mon achat d'oculus mais madame m'a limite flingué quand elle a vu que j'ai installé ça dans notre chambre et avec le recul c'est vrai que le style epuré et moderne qu'on a voulu faire est un peu gâché par ces 3 poulies suspendues bêtement au plafond...
Ceci dit merci pour ta réponse, à l'époque ou je les ai acheté j'ai aussi remarqué qu'en dehors de l'aspect esthetique quand on s'en sert pas, tu dis vrai : c'est presque comme si on avait un sans fil  ::): .

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Perso je les ai dans le salon, et je vire les poulies quand je ne m'en sers pas. Du coup esthétiquement c'est vraiment très discret, il y a juste un petit crochet et le patch transparent au plafond. (javoue que les poulies par contre, meme blanche sont voyantes :D)

----------


## Hereticus

> Perso je les ai dans le salon, et je vire les poulies quand je ne m'en sers pas. Du coup esthétiquement c'est vraiment très discret, il y a juste un petit crochet et le patch transparent au plafond. (javoue que les poulies par contre, meme blanche sont voyantes :D)


Oui mais le soucis quand je fais ça c'est qu'en plus je dois installer les poulies à chaque fois...ça me gonfle déjà de mettre le cable du casque sur chaque poulie chaque fois en montant sur une chaise ( les plafonds sont hauts ) et en m'assurant que le mou se mette bien au bon endroit ( et non je parle pas de moi  ::P:  ) donc... un casque que je mes sur la tête et puis basta, voilà ce qu'il me faut ! ( Pour le coup c'est vrai que je fais le mou ceci dit  :Emo:  ).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour le CPU, t'es bon. Par contre, si tu maintiens ton achat du module sans fil du Vive. Pense à te prendre une batterie supplémentaire. Celle de base ne dure que 2h voir 2h30 avec l'HTC Vive classique.
Je me suis pris celle là pour avoir le double en autonomie et en plus elle se glisse dans le support batterie fournit avec le module sans fil.

----------


## Couillu

> Pour le fil, tu peux aussi partir sur ce type de matos
> 
> Alors clairement, tu ne retrouveras pas le même degré de liberté qu'un casque sans fil, mais l'investissement est dérisoire, et le rendu vraiment génial. Je l'utilise depuis quelques temps et ca m'a vraiment changé la manière de jouer.


Ca n'a jamais tenu à mon plafond perso.  ::(:  Pourtant c'était prometteur mais ça fini toujours par se casser la gueule. Surtout qu'on vient bien vite à oublier le cable et à se prendre le bras dedans lors de grands mouvements.

----------


## 564.3

> A te lire, le vive cosmos elite avec le module sans fil semble être le mieux, je peux me permettre d'attendre encore un peu ( même si je pense, que comme tout le reste ça va être retardé par le corona ) donc si il faut je peux attendre celui-là. De toute façon ça fait des mois maintenant que j'ai plus lancé mon oculus alors quelques mois de plus ou de moins... je voudrais vraiment un truc qui s'enfile et hop c'est réglé, pas besoin de bouger la moitié des meubles de la chambre car limité par une longueur de cable. Ca et le fait qu'il faut rester entre les 3 capteurs. si je veux juste me foutre dans mon lit avec une salle de ciné virtuelle devant les yeux, je peux. Si je veux moder mon sckyrim VR en restant assis devant mon pc sans me déplacer de l'autre côté de la chambre ( pour être entre ces 3 foutus capteurs ), je devrais pouvoir. C'est vraiment la limitation de la longueur du cable et cette obligation de rester entre les 3 capteurs qui sont gonflantes. Donc sans fil et une visière qui se relève comme le vive cosmos pour pouvoir switcher de mon écran au jeu en une demi seconde c'est le bien .


Faut faire gaffe quand même, le système de tracking de Valve n'a pas une portée illimitée même si c'est mieux que des caméras. Au delà de 5-6m des bases lasers ça deviens hasardeux.
La visière qui se relève c'est souvent vu comme une fausse bonne idée aussi, parce que l'assise sur le visage est moins stable. Surtout pour le Cosmos où le sweet spot des lentilles est assez petit (comparé aux dernières d'Oculus et Valve).

Pour info, j'ai posté une ref au test du Vive Cosmos par RoadToVR dans la section matos:




> RoadToVR vient de publier un test du Vive Cosmos Elite. Ça sort fin aout, mais HTC leur a envoyé un kit d'upgrade du Vive Cosmos.
> 
> Pas de grosse surprise: avec le tracking de Valve ça corrige le plus gros défaut, il n'y a plus de problèmes à ce sujet.
> Reste les autres défauts: le testeur n'est pas fan du confort (il préfère le système d'attache du Vive Pro à celui en halos du Cosmos), et l'optique reste assez antique (petit sweet spot) à coté des dernières d'Oculus et Valve.
> 
> Dans cette gamme de prix il recommande plutôt l'Index, ou le Vive Pro (en fin de production).


C'est un peu dommage qu'ils ne parlent pas du module sans fil aussi. Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu de test de ce que ça donnait avec le Cosmos.
En théorie ça reste de l'ordre de grandeur du Vive Pro, même s'il y a quelques pixels en plus sur les écrans.

----------


## Hereticus

> Pour le CPU, t'es bon. Par contre, si tu maintiens ton achat du module sans fil du Vive. Pense à te prendre une batterie supplémentaire. Celle de base ne dure que 2h voir 2h30 avec l'HTC Vive classique.
> Je me suis pris celle là pour avoir le double en autonomie et en plus elle se glisse dans le support batterie fournit avec le module sans fil.


Super ! Merci pour les infos  :;): .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut faire gaffe quand même, le système de tracking de Valve n'a pas une portée illimitée même si c'est mieux que des caméras. Au delà de 5-6m des bases lasers ça deviens hasardeux.


Hummm... Je devrais pas en être loin si je mes les deux lighthouses aux deux coins de la chambre, 5-6m... mais j'imagine que dans ce cas ci elles ne viennent qu'en "secours" du tracking natif du vive cosmos un peu foireux... donc si à la limite elles ne donnent pas le maximum de leur précision ça devrait quand même aider non ?




> La visière qui se relève c'est souvent vu comme une fausse bonne idée aussi, parce que l'assise sur le visage est moins stable. Surtout pour le Cosmos où le sweet spot des lentilles est assez petit (comparé aux dernières d'Oculus et Valve).
> 
> Pour info, j'ai posté une ref au test du Vive Cosmos par RoadToVR dans la section matos:
> 
> C'est un peu dommage qu'ils ne parlent pas du module sans fil aussi. Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu de test de ce que ça donnait avec le Cosmos.
> En théorie ça reste de l'ordre de grandeur du Vive Pro, même s'il y a quelques pixels en plus sur les écrans.


Pour le sweet spot aussi c'est dommage mais celui de l'oculus CV1 me convient parfaitement, si il est équivalent ça devrait passer... on sait régler l'écart inter pupillaire ?

----------


## 564.3

> Hummm... Je devrais pas en être loin si je mes les deux lighthouses aux deux coins de la chambre, 5-6m... mais j'imagine que dans ce cas ci elles ne viennent qu'en "secours" du tracking natif du vive cosmos un peu foireux... donc si à la limite elles ne donnent pas le maximum de leur précision ça devrait quand même aider non ?


Les deux trackings ne se cumulent pas:
- Pour le casque ça serait possible, il y a des caméras typiquement utilisées pour voir sans enlever le casque. Mais pas forcément optimisées pour du tracking.
- Pour les manettes il faudrait revoir le design plus en profondeur, pour bien disposer des capteurs laser visibles des bases + LED visibles des caméras du casque.

Sinon on peut mettre jusqu'à 4 bases laser v2 et faire du 10x10m (recommandé, et plus en prenant en qualité), mais ça commence à être l'usine à gaz.

D'ailleurs le Cosmos Elite est livré avec des bases v1 (c'est ce que j'ai avec un Vive 2016), mais en théorie les bases v2 sont moins complexes/chères à fabriquer (un seul moteur, mais dans la pratique ça ne se voit pas sur les prix finaux…). Il y a peut-être aussi des histoires de gestion de chaines de production et de stock.

Ça peut évoluer sur le cycle de vie du produit, à part le matos très ancien (Vive 2016) tous les casques/manettes sont compatibles bases v1 et v2.
Mais HTC serait bien du genre à filer des manettes uniquement compatible v1, à vérifier.




> Pour le sweet spot aussi c'est dommage mais celui de l'oculus CV1 me convient parfaitement, si il est équivalent ça devrait passer... on sait régler l'écart inter pupillaire ?


Ouais on peut régler l'écart physiquement, c'est déjà ça.
Il parait que l'Oculus CV1 avait un sweet spot un peu plus grand que le Vive 2016, et leurs optiques avaient des designs assez différents aussi.
Je n'ai pas assez utilisé le CV1 pour pouvoir dire, ça ne m'avait pas choqué sur un test rapide.

----------


## 564.3

Bon je m'étais vautré, je ne sais pas où j'avais vu que le Comos Elite sortait le 18 aout, en fait c'est aujourd'hui (18 mars).
Et ils font un bundle avec HL: Alyx.

Je ne le recommanderais pas quand même, faut vraiment vouloir le module sans-fil ou ne pas être patient pour la dispo de l'Index.
En plus ils ont fait gonfler le prix du module à 404€. Le kit est un peu différent, mais +60€ c'est quand même bizarre.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon je m'étais vautré, je ne sais pas où j'avais vu que le Comos Elite sortait le 18 aout, en fait c'est aujourd'hui (18 mars).
> Et ils font un bundle avec HL: Alyx.
> 
> Je ne le recommanderais pas quand même, faut vraiment vouloir le module sans-fil ou ne pas être patient pour la dispo de l'Index.
> En plus ils ont fait gonfler le prix du module à 404€. Le kit est un peu différent, mais +60€ c'est quand même bizarre.


C'est l'adaptateur pour fixer le module sans fil qui coûte la peau du cul. En fonction du casque que tu vas utiliser, le prix de l'adaptateur n'est pas le même et varie de beaucoup.
J'aurai bien pris l'HTC Cosmos Elite, mais juste le casque vu que j'ai tous le reste. Mais HTC ne le propose pas.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> J'aurai bien pris l'HTC Cosmos Elite, mais juste le casque vu que j'ai tous le reste. Mais HTC ne le propose pas.


Ouais c'était prévu pourtant, mais ils préfèrent peut-être commencer par vendre des kits complets et aviser ensuite selon les stocks.
Faudra que tu prennes en plus le kit adaptateur Cosmos, y a pas le prix là mais ça risque d'être plus de 60€ avec le packaging.

En tous cas ils ont tout prévu pour surfer sur la vague HL:Alyx, avec Valve et Oculus qui n'ont plus de stocks, si eux en ont ça peut leur permettre de se refaire un peu.

Edit: ah non, je confonds peut-être avec RoadToVR qui disait qu'au pire on pouvait acheter un play $500 (pas encore dispo, pas de date) et changer la façade ($200, un peu retardée à cause du covid-19) pour un total de $700 https://www.roadtovr.com/htc-vive-co...lay-cosmos-xr/
Mais c'est con, ça fait une façade et manettes play qui ne servent à rien. Ça serait mieux de faire directement le casque Elite à $500 pour ceux qui ont un Vive.

Edit2: et une réponse de HTC concernant des packages casque seul "à voir selon l'évolution de la demande", dans l'article où RoadToVR gueule un peu face à leur politique commerciale.



> 2) HMD-only for Cosmos. While I don’t want to get into pricing decisions, we are always looking at market feedback and if there’s demand for an HMD-only version of Cosmos, then we’ll of course consider making it available.

----------


## Hereticus

Je continue de vous lire assiduement et je dois dire que ça me fait hésiter encore plus  ::P: . Le casque de Valve est si bien que ça que tout le monde l'attend comme le messie ? Et pourtant pas de sans fils prévu à sa sortie ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je continue de vous lire assiduement et je dois dire que ça me fait hésiter encore plus . Le casque de Valve est si bien que ça que tout le monde l'attend comme le messie ? Et pourtant pas de sans fils prévu à sa sortie ?


Je n'ai plus trop envie de donner de la thune à HTC vu leur politique tarifaire. Et le Valve Index (en dehors de l'absence du sans fil) me fera faire une grosse upgrade sur l'écran et peut etre le confort.
Mais d'un côté, il n'y a qu'HTC qui propose une solution sans fil fiable.

----------


## 564.3

Le problème c'est surtout le matos qu'HTC propose quasi au même tarif.

HTC Cosmos Elite (1000€) vs Valve Index (1080€):
- base laser v1 (2016) vs v2 (2018): bon ça ne change rien hors besoin particulier
- manettes Vive de base (2016) vs Valve Index (2019): j'utilise encore celles du Vive (forme de baton) pour Beat Saber, mais celles de l'Index sont largement mieux foutues et plus complètes (ergonomie, sticks, tracking des doigts, capteurs de pression, plus de boutons…)
- casque: le seul avantage du Cosmos est la résolution un poil plus élevée de l'écran, pour le reste le Valve Index est mieux (confort, optique, taux de rafraîchissement, audio)
- modules: wireless 60Ghz dispo pour le Cosmos (400€), TBA ou pas pour l'Index (Valve Time). L'Index propose un petit espace "Frunk" avec un port USB, mais je n'ai pas encore vu d'usage super intéressant (écran LED pour déconner, petits ventilos, …).

----------


## Clad

Rhargh je suis vert !

Je suis en confinement (même pas en télétravail), Alyx sort demain, je lance mon Oculus histoire d'être tout bien et de préparer l'achat et le préchargement.

J'ai de l'input lag comme pas possible sur les boutons et le stick de mon Touch droit !

Je teste tout ce que je trouve sur internet, je fais une désinstallation propre en mode sans echec en effaçant bien tous les fichiers de config, rien à faire. J'ai contacté le support Oculus, ils m'ont donné quelques trucs à essayer (ne pas utiliser de batterie rechargeable, enlever la batterie 2 minutes...), rien à faire. J'ai même essayé sur mon ancienne config sur laquelle ça a toujours marché, même problème.

Ça sent le problème hardware et ça me zut.

Des fois que quelqu'ici ici ai eu le même problème: le tracking spatial fonctionne impeccable, c'est juste les boutons. Par exemple si je fais tourner le bâton analogique, celui de gauche qui marche bien affiche bien une rotation continue, tandis que celui de droit est tout saccadé.

En plus je remarque un peu d'oxydation sur le ressort dans le compartement de la pile. Pourtant je le laisse pas dormir longtemps avec les piles dedans.

----------


## Clad

Réponse d'Oculus à l'instant:

As Rift is a product that is no longer in market, our team is evaluating options for customers outside of warranty. For further information and updates, please keep an eye on our public communications channels.

I realize that this is not the answer that you were hoping for; however, we do appreciate your understanding in this matter.

Et m....

----------


## 564.3

J'imagine que t'as déjà tout testé, mais tentes peut-être sur le fil de discussion dans la section hardware, il y a plus de monde qui le suit https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=119137.

----------


## Jefiban

Bonjour,

j'ai change de carte mère/ proc depuis la sortie de Alix. Il se trouve que depuis les vibrations de mes oculus touch sont devenues minimes et c'est particulièrement gênant sur Beat Saber ou je n'ai quasi plus de retour lorsque je tape un cube. Ça donne l'impression de l'avoir manqué. J'ai depuis relancé qques jeux de tirs, et idem, pratiquement plus de vibrations... 

Après moultes recherches, j'ai appris que ça pourrait venir des ports USB. En effet je suis passé de ports 3.0 en 3.1. Mais ça me semble tellement gros que le casque ne marche pas correctement en 3.1...
Quelqu’un à ce genre de problèmes?

EDIT: Ça viendrait bien de l'usb 3.1, mais c'est fou, je suis quand même pas le seul à brancher sur de l'usb 3.1...

----------


## Darth

Pourquoi l'usb 3.1 changerait la vibration d'un touch a pile ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

juste pour être précis: 3.0 et 3.1 en principe c'est souvent la même chose, prise bleue ou rouge?

----------


## Jefiban

Prise bleue. Oui le pourquoi du comment m'échappe mais bon...

Edit : en effet, c'est con, mais oui j'ai tout testé. Réinstallation, piles, changement de port USB comme préconisé par certains d'utilisateurs (mais je n'ai plus de port en 3.0)...
J'ai trouvé quelques sujets à ce propos, sur rift et cv1 mais peu de solutions.

----------


## Hideo

T'as change  les piles des contrôleurs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Ce manque de vibration c'est uniquement sur du jeu steam ou aussi sur du jeu oculus direct ?

----------


## Jefiban

Les 2. Sur certains jeux je n'ai plus de vibration du tout d'ailleurs

----------


## Jefiban

Bon avec ce soucis de vibration, et le test que j'ai pu faire d'un oculus Quest, je me suis décidé à vendre mon rift CV1 pour passer sur mieux, la qualité d'image étant nettement supérieur sur un Quest!
Du coup j'hésite entre le Quest et le riftS et je n'arrive pas à me décider. Mes craintes :

- Quest : je joue 85% du temps sur du gros jeu, donc avec le link. J'ai peur de perdre en fluidité, mais l'IPD réglable est un gros plus, (59 chez moi)
-Rift S : convient à mon utilisation en général mais l'absence de réglage d'IPD me freine. J'ai testé avec un IPD à 62 sur le Quest (je sais pas si c'est vraiment comparable) et c'est plutôt gênant.

Quelqu'un a un retour d'expérience là dessus?

Config : B450M, Ryzen 5 3600, 1060 GTX, 16 go ram, SSD samsung

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Moi, je te dirais de garder des sous pour upgrade ta config aussi, ça aide pour une bonne expérience en VR. Surtout si tu veux bien profiter des derniers gros jeux  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Moi, je te dirais de garder des sous pour upgrade ta config aussi, ça aide pour une bonne expérience en VR. Surtout si tu veux bien profiter des derniers gros jeux


Bah ça va elle est plutôt bien là, c'est quasi identique à ce que j'ai depuis mon upgrade d'il y a 2 mois  ::ninja:: 
La seule différence c'est ma GTX 1070, que je compte upgrader quand la prochaine gen sortira. La GTX 1060 ou GTX 970 reste la cible de base en VR, au pire le rendu sera un peu plus flou (sub-sampling).

Pour le Rift S, normalement l'IPD peut descendre plus bas mais l'ajustement est logiciel donc t'es pas bien au centre des lentilles.
Idéalement faudrait pouvoir comparer sur des sessions un peu longues.
Mais comme on disait dans la discussion de la section HW, si ça passe vaut ptet mieux un Rift S quand on compte principalement jouer sur PC.

----------


## Jefiban

Pour finir j'ai pris un Rift S et ça va très bien! Le passage CV1 et Rift S est indispensable quand on joue comme moi plus que en VR.

Je pense à changer ma carte graphique, elle montre des faiblesses sur certains jeux.

Est ce le moment de changer, nouvelle gen en vue? Quelle carte prendre autour de 350€?

----------


## 564.3

> Est ce le moment de changer, nouvelle gen en vue? Quelle carte prendre autour de 350€?


Ouais les nouvelles Nvidia devraient sortir d'ici la fin de l'année. J'ai une GTX 1070 et j'attends ça pour changer.

Sinon tu peux ptet gratter une RTX 2060 à ce tarif, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur rapport perf/euro dans une fourchette autours de 350€.
Faut aussi que ce soit un upgrade assez significatif, parce que lacher 350€ pour gagner 20% de perf c'est ptet pas suffisamment motivant. Bon ça a l'air d'être plutôt 50% en gros, selon des sites de benchmarks (mais ça dépend ce qu'on regarde, comme d'hab).

Edit: la RTX 2060 est seulement un poil plus rapide que la GTX 1070 visiblement, or cette dernière est beaucoup moins cher

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pour finir j'ai pris un Rift S et ça va très bien! Le passage CV1 et Rift S est indispensable quand on joue comme moi plus que en VR.
> 
> Je pense à changer ma carte graphique, elle montre des faiblesses sur certains jeux.
> 
> Est ce le moment de changer, nouvelle gen en vue? Quelle carte prendre autour de 350€?


C'est quoi ta configuration actuelle ? Et tu joues à quels jeux VR principalement ?

----------


## Jefiban

Geforce Gtx 1060 3go
ssd samsung
16go Ram
Ryzen 5 3600
B450m

Je joue à tout, Walking dead, pavlov, contractors, elite dangerous, Half life...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est compliqué avec 350 €. Les GPU à ce prix là sont du même niveau que ta GTX 1060 ou moins bien.

----------


## ifrit3

> Geforce Gtx 1060 3go
> ssd samsung
> 16go Ram
> Ryzen 5 3600
> B450m
> 
> Je joue à tout, Walking dead, pavlov, contractors, elite dangerous, Half life...


Je me suis aussi posé la question du renouvellement de carte graphique, ayant  une gtx 1060 6go. A mon avis, en dessous d'une RX 5700 XT ou RTX 2070 ça ne vaut pas le coup de changer. Une RX 5700 XT ça commence à 430 euros. 

Et si tu regardes du coté de l'occasion je dirais GTX 1070 TI ou 1080. Personnellement je ne suis prêt ni à mettre plus de 200 euros dans de l'occase ni plus de 300 dans une neuve, donc j’attends.

----------


## 564.3

Héhé on est un paquet en embuscade. Faut espérer qu'on ne sera pas déçus par les annonces d'AMD et Nvidia, ils ont intérêt à se démener là  :;):

----------


## ifrit3

C'est la faute à la VR! Mon PC il fait tourner tout ce que j'ai envie depuis plus de 4 ans, et la j'achète un Oculus et c'est le drame  ::P: .

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est la faute à la VR! Mon PC il fait tourner tout ce que j'ai envie depuis plus de 4 ans, et la j'achète un Oculus et c'est le drame .


On est tous passés par la  ::):  pro-tip cependant. Sur les jeux natifs VR, tu peux en général baisser tous les détails en low, tu noteras peu de différence. Sur les jeux "normaux" jouables en VR c'est plus compliqué.

----------


## Couillu

Coucou,

Je suis le seul dans le coin dont l'OG Vive n'est plus reconnu par SteamVR ? J'ai une erreur 108 me disant que mon casque n'est pas connecté depuis la MAJ 1.13 de SteamVR. J'ai testé diverses solutions trouvées sur le net mais rien n'y fait.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Coucou,
> 
> Je suis le seul dans le coin dont l'OG Vive n'est plus reconnu par SteamVR ? J'ai une erreur 108 me disant que mon casque n'est pas connecté depuis la MAJ 1.13 de SteamVR. J'ai testé diverses solutions trouvées sur le net mais rien n'y fait.


J'avais déjà cette erreur, et je l'avais résolu en quittant SteamVR, puis en débranchant le boitier d'interconnexion de l'HTC Vive (cable HDMI + Alimentation). Puis je l'ai rebranché.
D'ailleurs, tu as jeté un oeil sur la FAQ officielle 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...-9326&l=french

----------


## Etheon

Salut la compagnie ! 

Je veux me lancer dans la VR avec le meilleur setup possible. Je pensais que le truc obvious c'était le kit valve index, mais en fouillant sur reddit tout le monde est ultra hypé par le HP Reverb G2 qui sort à l'automne (si ya pas de retard...). 

Du coup avis de canard ? Je commande le valve index ou j'attends ce nouveau HP (en sachant que de toute façon les expéditions du valve index c'est pas avant 8 semaines selon Steam).

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup avis de canard ? Je commande le valve index ou j'attends ce nouveau HP (en sachant que de toute façon les expéditions du valve index c'est pas avant 8 semaines selon Steam).


Finalement j'ai déplacé ça dans la section matos, c'est quand même plus logique. J'en mets une citation, cliquer sur le lien >> pour voir s'il y a eu des modifs.




> Suite à une discussion dans la section VR j'ai pondu un résumé des avantages/inconvénients pour ce qu'on sait actuellement du HP Reverb G2 et Valve Index.
> 
> Je le mets ici plutôt, à mettre à jour éventuellement pour faire référence.
> 
> Il y a du pour et du contre dans les deux, ça dépend à quoi ont veut jouer en priorité et dans quelles conditions.
> Pour le G2 faudra attendre un peu d'avoir plus de retours que les previews qu'on voit ici et là, mais ça a l'air bien parti quand même.
> Au pire ont peut toujours se mettre dans la file d'attente pour l'Index ou le G2, et ne pas le prendre finalement. Le suivant dans la liste sera content.
> 
> Pour HP Reverb G2
> ...

----------


## ExPanda

Chaud à dire tant que le Reverb G2 n'est pas sorti.  ::unsure:: 

Perso je suis au final un peu déçu de l'Index au niveau du casque en lui-même. Venant d'un Odyssey+ l'image est pas mieux, voir pire sur certains points (le sweetspot, FOV et le rafraichissement supérieur sont quand même appréciables). Rien à redire sur les manettes qui sont géniales, par contre bases obligatoires, donc une installation un peu chiante, difficilement transportable, et... bruyante. Car ouais, les bases sifflent, ça s'entend pas trop en jeu (encore que dans une ambiance calme on les entend), mais ça peut être chiant pour quelqu'un à côté.

Après, si tu as peur que l'installation de bases soit gênante, et si 400€ de diff c'est quand même pas rien, le Reverb est en précommande dans les 600€. Ça serait con de finalement le choisir au moment où il repasse en prix "normal". Sur le papier ça a l'air d'être un très bon casque.

Edit:



> Notamment il a fait un tuto pour utiliser les controleurs du Valve Index avec le Reverb G2


NE.

PAS.

CRAQUER.

 ::mellow::

----------


## 564.3

Arf ouais faut pas craquer, ça n'est pas non plus une révolution, si t'es déjà pas super convaincu par l'upgrade Odyssey+ vers Index  ::ninja:: 

En gros pour ceux qui ont déjà un casque correct même un vieux Vive ou Rift, un Index ou G2 ne changera pas la vie. Ça améliore un peu les choses, surtout si on est sensible à certains aspects qui sont bien upgradés.

Je suis quand même bien content d'être passé du vieux Vive (strap de base) à l'Index, mais j'y gagnais sur tous les points et j'ai le budget.
Par contre je ne risque pas de passer au G2, pour ce que ça change.
Si je veux claquer du fric, je me rachèterais peut-être une manette Vive pour Beat Saber parce que ça reste mon combo favori. J'en ai une qui a pris pas mal de coups en 4 ans…

----------


## Etheon

Comme j'ai rien du tout en setup je me dis que finalement le mieux c'est d'attendre le G2, et si la VR me plait peut être investir dans les controller Index pour compléter comme la vidéo que tu as link. 

Par contre ExPanda j'ai regardé mais pas moyen de préco, apparemment c'est pas encore ouvert en France  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Comme j'ai rien du tout en setup je me dis que finalement le mieux c'est d'attendre le G2, et si la VR me plait peut être investir dans les controller Index pour compléter comme la vidéo que tu as link. 
> 
> Par contre ExPanda j'ai regardé mais pas moyen de préco, apparemment c'est pas encore ouvert en France


Bah, si tu complètes le G2 avec les Index Controller, il faudra raquer 318 € pour les 2 stations et 300 € pour les 2 manettes + 2 dongle Blutooth.

----------


## ExPanda

> Arf ouais faut pas craquer, ça n'est pas non plus une révolution, si t'es déjà pas super convaincu par l'upgrade Odyssey+ vers Index 
> 
> En gros pour ceux qui ont déjà un casque correct même un vieux Vive ou Rift, un Index ou G2 ne changera pas la vie. Ça améliore un peu les choses, surtout si on est sensible à certains aspects qui sont bien upgradés.


Je suis passé de l'Odyssey à l'Odyssey+, je crois que c'est pire comme craquage.  ::ninja:: 
J'avais bien apprécié le passage du premier HP (VR1000, pas le Reverb G1)  à l'Odyssey, alors que la résolution n'offrait pas une grande différence. Là si l'écran est si bien que ça sur le G2, ça me tente vraiment.




> Par contre ExPanda j'ai regardé mais pas moyen de préco, apparemment c'est pas encore ouvert en France


Il n'y a pas de magasin en France mais d'autres en Europe qui livrent en France :
https://bestware.com/en/hp-reverb-g2.html
https://www.invelon.com/producto/pro...tKa3QJfoyWXjVM
https://www.amazon.es/HP-Reverb-Cont...dp/B08BFKQGN3/

A priori certaines offres de préco se terminent aujourd'hui.
Non je me suis pas du tout renseigné. ::ninja:: 

Pour les manettes, faut voir. Le tracking est mieux sur Index, aucune discussion possible là-dessus. Par contre j'avais rarement trouvé ça gênant sur mes WMR, et là sur le G2 il est amélioré. Et le suivi des doigts c'est bien, mais rarement utilisé vraiment.




> Bah, si tu complètes le G2 avec les Index Controller, il faudra raquer 318 € pour les 2 stations et 300 € pour les 2 manettes + 2 dongle Blutooth.


Pas obligé de prendre les bases à plein prix chez Valve, ça se trouve en neuf pour une centaine d'euros pièce. Les manettes ouais, pas trop le choix en neuf.
Mais au final ça fait le tout dans les prix du kit Index, c'est pas si abusé.

----------


## Etheon

J'hésite entre bestware ou amazon es... vous avez déjà commander des trucs chez les premiers ? Fiable?

----------


## ExPanda

*/!\ WARING /!\*

Je suis pas responsable si au final le G2 est pas si bien que ça hein (ou qu'un des sites de préco est pas fiable, je connais pas).  ::ninja::

----------


## Etheon

Ahah t'inquiète, ma dernière expérience VR c'était avec les premiers prototypes de Valve au boulot, même si c'est pas objectivement le top ce sera très bien pour moi  ::P: 
 Et puis pour le coup c'est quand même presque 2 fois moins cher que le pack Index, je préfère une erreur à 600€ qu'à 1100. 
Pour le site je vais peut être tenter amazon pour être safe.

----------


## ExPanda

Ce qu'il y a de chiant en VR, c'est qu'aucun casque n'est objectivement le top.
Aucun modèle n'est le meilleur à la fois en résolution, sweetspot, FOV, confort... On peut aussi ajouter les systèmes de tracking différents, l'inside/out est globalement un peu moins bien, mais plus facile et transportable que les stations, qui en plus font du bruit. Un seul casque fait du sans-fil, mais est loin d'être dans les meilleurs sur les autres points...
Bref, c'est relou, faut choisir un compromis en fonction de ses préférences.  ::wacko::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Comment ça, un seul ne propose du sans fil ? Les casques d'HTC le font en payant un poil plus pour le module sans fil. Par contre, en casque VR vraiment nomande sans PC, oui il y en a qu'un.

----------


## ExPanda

Comme je pensais au casques PC only j'avais pas pensé au Quest, mais je parlais du Vive.
... Qui effectivement représente quand même plus d'un modèle, mais bon hé ho hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

C'est bizarre ton problème de bruit des stations laser, t'as des gen 2 ?
J'entends pratiquement pas les premières versions, avec 2 moteurs. Ou alors t'as en environnement bien insonorisé.

----------


## ExPanda

Yep des gen2, celles qui sont dans le pack de l'Index. Elle sont peut-être plus bruyantes que les premières.
Toutes n'ont pas le même volume mais même la moins bruyante s'entend quand même, ça siffle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pareil sur mes gen2, pendant que je joue, elles sont ultra bruyantes. Enfin moi en jouant je ne les entends pas. Du coup, j'ai configuré steamvr pour qu'il les eteigne en fin de VR. le redémarrage est de toutes façons assez rapides.

----------


## BisonRavi

C’est bizarre cette histoire des Lighthouses.  ::unsure:: 

Les miennes datent de 2016 et elles ne font aucun bruit. :Drum: 

Je les ai fixées solidement au mur. Comme ça aucune vibration. Elles sont stables quand les moteurs tournent. 
Pour les préserver, je les ai paramétrées pour qu’elles puissent se mettre en pause quand le casque n’est pas allumé. Je les ai branchées chacune sur une prise télécommandée ( mon PC a la sienne, et la TV également). 
Pour jouer, j’appuie sur un seul bouton pour allumer toutes les prises. J’ai programmé un autre bouton pour allumer uniquement le PC et l’écran quand je ne fais pas de VR et un autre qui allume tout. J’ai créé plusieurs groupes de prises et chaque groupe est programmé pour éteindre ou allumer les prises affectées.
Bref, je n’aime pas laisser des appareils sous tension quand ce n’est pas nécessaire.

Pour revenir au sujet du bruit,  apparemment même les V2 sifflent. Si votre espace VR est dans le salon quand vous jouez, vous ne les entendez sûrement pas, mais quid des personnes autour de vous ? C'est donc un réel problème. ::(: 

Alors qu’est-ce qui peut expliquer que d’autres Lighthouses comme les miennes ne fassent aucun bruit ? Et surtout pourquoi Valve n'a pas rectifié ce problème ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que sur Internet, les gens ont tendance à gueuler pour le moindre truc de traviole. Et la, je trouve que le problème est particulièrement gênant, pour les gens qui n'ont pas de pièce dédiée VR. J'ai longtemps suivi les forums et les videos sur l'Index, et je ne suis jamais tombé sur ce problème.

Après, en effet, je les avais simplement posé sur un meuble. Je vais bientôt les fixer sur un mur et je verrais si le produit est toujours aussi persistant.

----------


## 564.3

Les V1 ont 2 moteurs qui tourne plus lentement, les V2 n'ont qu'un moteur qui tourne plus vite.
Et plus on est vieux moins c'est probable qu'on les entende aussi, vu que c'est dans la aigus  ::ninja:: 

Base v1 (infrarouge avec ralenti)



Base v2 (infrarouge vitesse réelle uniquement, je crois avoir vu mieux…)




Un gars qui teste avec un téléphone, pour avoir une base de comparaison du bruit:


Il y a d'autres vidéos du genre. En passant je n'entends rien dans la vidéo, mais c'est peut-être le traitement par Youtube qui filtre le son.

----------


## ExPanda

On l'entend très légèrement dans sa vidéo, avec la deuxième base.




> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que sur Internet, les gens ont tendance à gueuler pour le moindre truc de traviole. Et la, je trouve que le problème est particulièrement gênant, pour les gens qui n'ont pas de pièce dédiée VR. J'ai longtemps suivi les forums et les videos sur l'Index, et je ne suis jamais tombé sur ce problème.


Pas mal de gens en parlent quand même. Mais c'est vrai que c'est pas un point qui revient à chaque fois, alors que c'est quand même assez gênant.
Ou alors les personnes qui font de la VR sont soit riches et ont une pièce dédiée, soit de gros asociaux et n'ont personne à déranger chez eux.  ::ninja:: 

Après certains sont plus sensibles que d'autres, et certains ont peut-être de la chance avec des bases qui ne font vraiment aucun bruit. Comme sur mes trois il n'y en a pas deux qui ont le même volume (+une quatrième est passée et étais encore pire que ma pire), je me dis que peut-être certaines sont encore plus discrètes que ma moins bruyante.

----------


## Tartignolle

Bonjour, 

Alors voilà, je vais relancer sûrement un marronnier terrible, je m'en excuse d'avance.

Je suis récent acquéreur d'un Oculus Quest. C'est mon premier pas dans la VR (j'avais testé des vieux casques, genre vieux protos du Rift avant ça, avec une image vraiment pas top dans mon souvenir). J'avais en tête un casque PC VR, mais quelques points m'ont fait pencher vers le Quest. L'aspect wireless mobile me plait bien mais je me rends compte en me renseignant de plus en plus que tous les jeux qui m'intéressent vont passer par le PC via Steam ou le store du Rift. 

En testant la bête, au vu de mes précédentes expériences, je suis plutôt satisfait et je trouve l'image, même avec le Link, à priori de qualité suffisante, mais je suis encore sous l'effet wahou de la découverte. En terme de latence je sens bien que c'est pas suuuuuper pile poil, mais rien qui me bloque. Je n'ai pas encore testé de jeux trop demandeurs non plus (apparemment l'épreuve du feu c'est beat saber? ).

Et puis j'ai continué à farfouiller, à voir que finalement le tracking du Rift S serait meilleur (plus de caméras et mieux placées), l'image beaucoup plus nette, et le tout plus confortable. Le fait qu'il utilise une batterie même branché sur le PC ne me plait pas non plus. Enfin je n'ai pas pu le constater encore (j'ai testé superhot et the climb), mais beaucoup se plaignent d'artefacts de compressions sur certains jeux (Alyx notamment, qui forcément m'intéresse et qui a l'air de souffrir pas mal dessus). Et j'ai peur de soucis de compatibilité potentielle avec certaints jeu en Link à venir.

Quelques centaines de posts et articles divers je commence à me dire que j'ai fait le mauvais choix. 

Du coup, j'hésite de plus en plus à le renvoyer et reprendre un Rift S à la place mais  j'hésite encore sur quelques points.

Dans les points qui m'ont fait prendre un Quest, l'écran OLED a beaucoup joué. Le fait d'avoir de meilleurs couleurs et globalement une image plus profonde avec de meilleurs noirs. Apparemment ça ne compense pas les soucis de netteté de l'OLED, et le fait que l'image compressée du Link soit à une résolution inférieure.

J'avais aussi l'impression que le Quest était beaucoup plus mis à jour et soutenu que le Rift S. Ca m'a fait un peu peur de me retrouver avec un matos un peu mort né en optant pour le Rift S. J'avais un peu fait le pari des développement à venir sur le quest, mais je commence à douter aussi de ça.

Et du coup le côté portable, mais finalement je passe plus de temps cablé qu'autre chose. En plus le fait d'avoir trois couches de logiciels pour jouer sur Steam est un peu pénible.

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de changer du coup? Pour ceux qui ont pu tester les deux? Est-ce que l'écran LCD jure pas trop en terme de contrastes/couleurs après l'oled? Notamment les noirs? Est-ce que le confort est vraiment meilleur? 

Je pense de toutes façons investir plus tard dans un upgrade si tout ça est concluant, mais j'aimerais bien que mon premier essai se passe le mieux possible.

Merci, et désolé pour le thème sûrement redondant.

----------


## 564.3

> Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de changer du coup? Pour ceux qui ont pu tester les deux? Est-ce que l'écran LCD jure pas trop en terme de contrastes/couleurs après l'oled? Notamment les noirs? Est-ce que le confort est vraiment meilleur?


C'est sur que si tu n'utilises pas l'aspect mobile du Quest c'est dommage.

Je n'ai pas testé, mais selon les retours dans la section hardware notamment:

L'écran du Rift S a quand même de bonnes couleurs pour du LCD, la densité de subpixel est plus élevée et on voit moins les espaces entre.
Le Quest a le problème de la compression pour le streaming, et le taux de rafraichissement un peu plus faible de l'écran. Globalement il demande plus de ressources au PC selon ce que j'ai compris, même si ça n'est peut-être pas une grande différence.
Coté confort le Rift S est mieux de base, mais il y en a qui disent que ça va sur le Quest avec un contre-poids à l'arrière.
Un avantage du Quest est son réglage physique de l'écart inter-pupillaire, si t'es à plus de quelques millimètres de 63.5mm (Oculus recommande d'avoir 61.5-65.5mm pour le Rift S même si ça reste utilisable sinon).

Sinon il y a le HP Reverb G2 qui sort bientôt, 50% plus cher que le Rift S mais potentiellement mieux sur quasi tous les points. Mais Oculus fera peut-être des soldes à la rentrée.

----------


## Tartignolle

Pour l'IPD j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit un problème.
L'aspect mobile me plait bien, mais j'ai juste peur que ça ne vaille pas le gap avec le rift S, et ce ne serait clairement pas mon utilisation première.

Sinon effectivement, je peux garder le Quest pour le moment, et envisager un upgrade d'ici un certain temps pour un Reverb G2.
Pour le moment je ne l'ai vu en vente que sur LDLC, à 750 balles, et en rupture de stock. 

Merci en tout cas.

----------


## ExPanda

Si tu ne t'en sers en mobile que rarement, c'est un peu dommage de pas prendre un casque "PC" oui.

Un autre truc qui me ferait hésiter à acheter un casque Oculus maintenant, c'est le compte Facebook prochainement obligatoire à la place du compte Oculus. Bon vu que tu as déjà le casque c'est pas pour tout de suite tout de suite, mais ils ont déjà menti sur le fait que ça arriverait pas, alors que ça soit plus tôt qu'annoncé me choquerait pas non plus.

Sinon tu n'as personne vers chez toi pour tester un Rift S ? Au moins tu serais fixé.




> Sinon effectivement, je peux garder le Quest pour le moment, et envisager un upgrade d'ici un certain temps pour un Reverb G2.
> Pour le moment je ne l'ai vu en vente que sur LDLC, à 750 balles, et en rupture de stock.


Le Reverb G2 ne sera disponible que cet automne.
Si ça valait le coup de le précommander pour avoir une réduc sur le tarif de lancement, maintenant il vaut mieux attendre les premiers retours, et éventuellement faire le vautour sur les premiers déçus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tartignolle

J'aurais pas le temps de le tester malheureusement, je suis parti en vacances et au retour j'aurais peu de temps avant la fin du délai de rétractation (ma life :D ...).

Je garde dans un coin de ma tête le Reverb, je suivrai ça de près, et je pense passer au Rift S. Même si le sans fil est pas top top priorité, j'aime bien l'idée de me passer de capteurs quand même.

----------


## ExPanda

> Même si le sans fil est pas top top priorité, j'aime bien l'idée de me passer de capteurs quand même.


De PC tu veux dire ?

----------


## Tartignolle

> De PC tu veux dire ?


Ouai nan je suis pas clair ^^
En gros je reste sur du casque PCVR câblé, le sans fil est pas ma priorité.
Par contre même dans le cas d'un upgrade de matos, je vais rester sur des solutions de tracking interne (sans capteurs externes, donc pas d'index, sauf si je dis une connerie).

----------


## ExPanda

D'acc.
Effectivement, dans ce cas c'est "tout sauf l'Index".

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> D'acc.
> Effectivement, dans ce cas c'est "tout sauf l'Index".


Tout sauf Rift CV1, Index, Pimax, HTC Vive / Vive Pro / Vive Cosmos Elite.

----------


## ExPanda

CV1, Vive et Vive Pro c'est de l'ancienne génération maintenant, je les comptais plus.
Mais ouais j'avais zappé la version Elite du Cosmos. J'ai tendance à un peu oublier qu'il existe ce casque.  ::siffle::

----------


## Chonko

Hey ! Dites les possesseurs de l’Index, est ce vrai le bruit désagréable qu’émettent les stations ? J’aimerais me le commander, mais si c’est vraiment insupportable et vu le prix, c’est nope.
Edit : ah bah je viens de lire plus haut, ok...

----------


## ExPanda

C'est pas insupportable, en jeu avec le casque sur la tête ça s'entend pas (enfin ça peut s'entendre dans un jeu avec quasiment pas d'ambiance sonore).
Le truc à voir c'est s'il y a des gens dans la même pièce. Quand on regarde quelqu'un jouer en discutant c'est pas gênant, par contre si on veut faire totalement autre chose ou avoir du calme c'est mort.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est pas insupportable, en jeu avec le casque sur la tête ça s'entend pas (enfin ça peut s'entendre dans un jeu avec quasiment pas d'ambiance sonore).
> Le truc à voir c'est s'il y a des gens dans la même pièce. Quand on regarde quelqu'un jouer en discutant c'est pas gênant, par contre si on veut faire totalement autre chose ou avoir du calme c'est mort.


Oui, Mais l'Index de base, c'est vraiment le casque pour ceux qui ont une pièce dédiée. Donc le bruit est gênant, mais pas pour celui qui le casque sur le pif  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Yep, avec le bruit des bases et rien que le fait de devoir les installer, c'est pas le casque que tu mets dans le salon quand t'as cinq minutes pour jouer et ranger après, c'est sûr.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

En plus avec les "écouteurs" qui sont en fait des petits haut parleurs, si t'es en train de jouer à du pan pan boom boom, ils en profitent aussi dans la pièce. Je ne sais pas si c'est plus gênant que le léger sifflement des bases.

Ceci dit, c'est le problème de beaucoup de casques out of the box dernièrement (Oculus Quest, Rift S, HP Reverb G2). Au pire faut mettre des écouteurs, mais bon…

Le pire bruit en VR, c'est celui d'un controleur/main qui heurte énergiquement du mobilier  ::ninja::

----------


## Chonko

Merci pour les retours !

----------


## BisonRavi

*Facebook va arrêter de fabriquer et commercialiser des casques VR pour PC. Le Rift S sera retiré de la vente cet automne.*
Facebook mise tout sur son casque autonome.

Edit: fin de la vente du Rift S plutôt pour le printemps 2021
https://www.vrfocus.com/2020/09/ocul...n-spring-2021/

----------


## Darth

Pute, le suivi va etre au diapason alors.

----------


## Couillu

Wouhouuuu ! Mon vive remarche enfin. Steam vr à enfin fait une maj qui corrige le Bug de casque non reconnu par l'ordi. C'était du à une maj de Windows. Il était temps, ça fait au moins 5 mois que ça marchait plus et que le support steam disait "essayez depuis un autre ordi" ou bien "changez de port usb".

----------


## Darth

Ca tombe bien on joue a pavlov ce soir !

----------


## Couillu

J'ai un peu honte mais j'ai pas Pavlov... :/ A l'époque j'avais hésité entre prendre Pavlov et Onward et j'ai choisi Onward... Je regrette un peu, je suis pas fan d'Onward, en plus d'être nul ^^

----------


## Clad

Si ça peut aider du monde:

Mon Rift CV1 refonctionne. Je l'avais remisé parce que le SAV Rift m'avait dit "C'est cassé, et pis on a pas de stock pour vous le remplacer, kthxbye" après quelques aller-retour de troubleshooting ou ils m'ont fait faire pas mal de trucs inutiles.

Mon controlleur touch gauche avait un input lag qui le rendait inutilisable. Il fonctionnait, mais il laggait. J'ai tout essayé, du changement de pile à la réinstallation complète de l'OS, rien à faire, c'est tombé en panne un jour sans manip particulière de ma part ça a plus jamais refonctionné. Le controlleur droit lui fonctionnait du tonerre.

Il s'avère que finalement, c'est mon controlleur USB qui était presque-mort-mais-pas-trop.

Sur ma machine, j'ai 2 controlleurs USB2 (1 fourni par le CPU, l'autre additionel integré à la carte mère) et 2 controlleurs USB3 (idem). J'avais suivi les recommandations: tous mes peripheriques ordinaires en USB2, et les différents élements du rift équilibrés entre les deux chipsets USB3. Et pendant des années ça a très bien marché.

Et puis visiblement l'un des controlleurs USB3 a fini par... perdre en bande passante... ? Et le comportement du rift est bizzarre: il doit y avoir un touch qui a priorité de bande passante sur l'autre, parcque l'un était tout aussi réactif qu'avant, et l'autre je suppose se contentait des restes... ?

Enfin toujours est il que même si je suis pas certain de bien comprendre les causes, j'ai tout branché (2 capteurs + le rift) sur le même controlleur USB, celui géré en direct par le CPU, et que tout fonctionne farpaitement. Je vais enfin pouvoir me lancer dans Alyx et Asgard's wrath !

Et si vous avez un problème de controlleur qui déconne, écoutez pas le SAV oculus qui vous dira que c'est votre faute parce que vous avez utilisé une pile rechargeable (apparament utiliser des piles rechargeable c'est prohibé et ça fait sauter la garantie) et essayez de voir si c'est pas votre controlleur USB qui merdouille.

----------


## Darth

Genre les piles rechargeables prohibées ? Je dois être a plus de 100 charges sur mes touchs, paye ton budget chez Duracell si je devais taper dans de la pile classique.

----------


## Clad

Sans vouloir théorie-du-complitiser, je me demande dans quelle mesure ce n'est pas au moins partiellement une astuce pour ne pas assurer leurs responsabilité de SAV.

Je suppose que c'est écrit en petit caractère quelque part, mais c'est jamais mis en évidence dans le logiciel, et je pense que quasiment aucun utilisateur ne sait qu'il ne faut pas mettre de rechargeable.

Alors que je doute que les rechargeables puissent être plus nocive que les alcalines: ça délivre une tension plus stable (1.2V pendant quasi toute la vie de la batterie, alors qu'une alcaline commence à 1.5V et chute continuellement), pas de raison que ça abime quoi que ce soit.

Et comme je doute que peu de monde fasse le choix économiquement et écologiquement aberrant d'utiliser des alcalines, ça leur donne un joker dans quasiment tous les cas quand ils ont pas envie.

---

Sinon, un autre truc que j'ai découvert. Je trouvais la VR super chouette, mais quand même, tout était un peu petit, j'avais l'impression que tous les personnages humains par exemple étaient un peu faux. J'ai essayé tout plein de réglages dans les jeux sans jamais arriver à un résultat satisfaisant.

Ben j'ai découvert pourquoi.

Quand on installe le rift la première fois, après le réglage du boundary wall, il demande de mettre le casque pour régler l'écartement pupillaire. Je l'ai toujours fait assis. Sauf que juste avant ça, il y a une animation avec deux lasers bleus qui te viennent dans la face. Ben à ce moment là, il faut impérativement être debout ! Rien de l'indique, mais c'est pendant cette animation que le logiciel calibre notre hauteur au sol (c'est pour ça qu'il demande notre taille, mais plusieurs étapes avant, avant même le positionnement des capteurs, histoire de bien nous laisser le temps d'oublier)

En ayant recalibré ça proprement, tout est enfin mis à l'echelle correctement , et j'ai plus l'impression d'être un géant dans un monde miniature.

Limite c'est chiant, ça me rappelle que je suis petit. Dans Skyrim quand je suis en face d'un NPC maintenant je dois lever la tête pour le regarder. Comme en vrai.

----------


## 564.3

> Limite c'est chiant, ça me rappelle que je suis petit. Dans Skyrim quand je suis en face d'un NPC maintenant je dois lever la tête pour le regarder. Comme en vrai.


Tu peux toujours faire un entre-deux au moment du calibrage.
Certains jeux permettent un réglage de la taille pour que tout soit adapté. Que l'utilisateur fasse 1m30 ou 2m10 il aura une taille standardisée en VR (par exemple 1m80). Parfois c'est automatique, parfois au choix, parfois en prenant en compte la longueur des bras (pas forcément super proportionnelle), etc.

Il y a des jeux qui en jouent, en 2016 l'expérience Ikéa avait fait du bruit pour ça. On pouvait visiter une cuisine à sa taille normale puis l'ajuster à des presets. Notamment pour voir ce que ça donne pour des gosses quand on laisse un tiroir ouvert, et ce genre de choses.

----------


## Clad

Je joue beaucoup à Skyrim avec VRIK, il y a plein d'options pour ça, du world scaling et tout. Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai eu beau jouer sur tous les réglages possible et imaginable, ça a jamais eu le moindre impact.

Sinon la VR ça fait ressortir des petites incohérences auxquelles on fait pas attention normalement. J'avais jamais remarqué sur un écran, mais les personnages de Skyrim ont TOUS exactement la même taille. Il y a pas de grands, pas de petits, tout le monde est pile aussi grand au millimètre près. Je m'en rendais même pas forcément compte quand j'étais pas à ma "vraie" taille, mais maintenant que c'est tout bien calibré c'est criant.

(bon, je chipote,  c'est un port VR d'un jeu pas du tout conçu pour la VR à la base, c'est déjà impressionnant comme ça marche bien)

----------


## Jefiban

Hello, je reviens avec une question sur une carte graphique :
je tourne en ce moment sur une 1060 3go (et un ryzen5, 16go deram), ce qui devient franchement trop limite pour profiter pleinement de tous les jeux. Je suis tombé sur une carte graphique GTX 1080 - 8go d'occas à 320€ (soit disant comme neuve), vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## 564.3

> Hello, je reviens avec une question sur une carte graphique :
> je tourne en ce moment sur une 1060 3go (et un ryzen5, 16go deram), ce qui devient franchement trop limite pour profiter pleinement de tous les jeux. Je suis tombé sur une carte graphique GTX 1080 - 8go d'occas à 320€ (soit disant comme neuve), vous en pensez quoi?


C'est peut-être un peu cher, les RTX 3060 Ti FE sont à 420€ neuves.
Par contre elles sont introuvables à ce tarif, faut passer ses journées à surveiller le restock et être rapide. Ou attendre quelques mois en espérant que ça se tasse. D'ici là il y aura aussi les RTX 3060 (moins cher et moins performant), et d'autres cartes d'AMD.

Après je ne suis pas un expert, demandes éventuellement là https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=129186

J'aimerais bien remplacer ma GTX 1070 aussi, et pour l'instant j'attends que ça se tasse.

----------


## Sorkar

Dites, j'ai un Rift CV1 depuis ses début quasiment, je me connecte donc via mon compte oculus. Je commence à voir par quoi je pourrai le changer, si je passe maintenant sur un Rift S, il faudra obligatoirement passer par facebook, ou comme j'ai deja un compte oculus ca passera toujours avec ? Si c'est pas le cas, qu'ils aillent se faire foutre.

En dehors de l'Index trop cher pour ce qu'il est, il reste quoi ?

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, j'ai un Rift CV1 depuis ses début quasiment, je me connecte donc via mon compte oculus. Je commence à voir par quoi je pourrai le changer, si je passe maintenant sur un Rift S, il faudra obligatoirement passer par facebook, ou comme j'ai deja un compte oculus ca passera toujours avec ? Si c'est pas le cas, qu'ils aillent se faire foutre.
> 
> En dehors de l'Index trop cher pour ce qu'il est, il reste quoi ?


Vu que t'as déjà un compte Oculus je crois que c'est bon pour un Rift S, mais il est prévu que tous les comptes Oculus soient basculés de force sur Facebook fin 2021 (ou quelque chose du genre). Enfin avec les procès en cours en Allemagne (spécifique Oculus Quest 2) et aux USA (abus de Facebook en général), ils vont peut-être pas le faire.

Sinon y a le HP Reverb G2. Quelques canards en ont commandé (voir topic matos), tu peux toujours attendre leurs retours, et peut-être d'autres soldes.

----------


## Sorkar

> mais il est prévu que tous les comptes Oculus soient basculés de force sur Facebook fin 2021


Quoi ??? Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries ? C’était pas prévu comme ca à la base  ::o:  Bon bah en ce qui me concerne ca plie le débat pour le RiftS.

En effet le HP semble pas mal, il a l'air d’être vendu 600 balles, vu que je compte pas prendre les manettes, ca peut être bien merci.
Limite je m’inquiète pour ma 1080ti du coup avec ce genre de résolution.

Edit, le tracking semble moyen bof par contre  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Quoi ??? Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries ? C’était pas prévu comme ca à la base  Bon bah en ce qui me concerne ca plie le débat pour le RiftS.
> 
> En effet le HP semble pas mal, il a l'air d’être vendu 600 balles, vu que je compte pas prendre les manettes, ca peut être bien merci.
> Limite je m’inquiète pour ma 1080ti du coup avec ce genre de résolution.
> 
> Edit, le tracking semble moyen bof par contre


Ils avaient fait des promos à 480€ (casque seul) / 575€ (avec manettes) pour le black friday, ça sera ptet pas les dernières
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13186036

Ouais le tracking des manettes c'est du WMR pas super amélioré, après le gars d'ETR était plutôt satisfait quand même.
Ça dépend à quoi tu joues et le niveau de précision que tu vises, sinon faut prendre un Index direct  ::ninja:: 
Enfin on a pas mal discuté du sujet dans les dernières pages de la section matos.

Edit: sinon je m'étais planté d'un an, la fin des comptes Oculus est prévue pour fin 2022
https://www.oculus.com/blog/a-single...cial-features/

----------


## ExPanda

HP c'est la blague en ce moment, le G2 peut être commandé sur leur site pour 500 balles avec une légère feinte. Certains l'ont commandé sur le store HP il y a une dizaine de jours et l'ont reçu... Alors que ceux qui l'ont précommandé pour 600€ en juillet chez leurs "partenaires" (obligatoire car HP ne prenait pas de préco en direct) attendent encore car ils ont priorisé leur propre boutique et fait n'importe quoi dans l'ordre de livraison des autres.  ::lol:: 

A priori par contre cette fois ils ont plus de stock, et annoncent n'importe quoi niveau délai, un coup janvier, un coup fin mars... Pendant que certains de leurs distributeurs ne savent même pas si leurs précommandes sont sorties de l'usine.

Le tracking c'est un faux problème.
Quand tu viens de mieux c'est un retour en arrière, mais sinon c'est largement suffisant tant que tu ne veux pas faire de la compétition de Beat Saber en Expert+ où il ne faut absolument pas rater un seul cube.

----------


## Darth

> Vu que t'as déjà un compte Oculus je crois que c'est bon pour un Rift S, mais il est prévu que tous les comptes Oculus soient basculés de force sur Facebook fin 2021 (ou quelque chose du genre). Enfin avec les procès en cours en Allemagne (spécifique Oculus Quest 2) et aux USA (abus de Facebook en général), ils vont peut-être pas le faire.
> 
> Sinon y a le HP Reverb G2. Quelques canards en ont commandé (voir topic matos), tu peux toujours attendre leurs retours, et peut-être d'autres soldes.


2023 pour le basculement sur facebook de souvenir.

----------


## Sorkar

En changeant de cm il y a peu, détail idiot, j'ai perdu des usb à l’arrière  ::|: 

Je vais devoir rajouter une carte en pci, mais alors de mémoire au lancement du CV1 (c'est ce que j'ai) il y avait vraiment certaines cartes recommandées et pas d'autres pour brancher les capteurs. C'est toujours d'actualité ca ou je peux prendre n'importe quoi ?

----------


## Clad

J'ai eu le même problème, et j'ai aussi acheté un controlleur USB PCIE, et oui fallait faire gaffe à quoi qu'on prenait. Certains controlleurs USB sont tellement mauvais que le logiciel oculus les blacklist carrément et te sort un message d'erreur très explicite.

Il existe des cartes avec plusieurs controlleur sur une seule carte, c'est théoriquement mieux (surtout si tu veux mettre 4 capteurs ou passer à un casque plus evolué plus tard). Avec une carte n'utilisant qu'un seul controlleur, le bon rapport qualité/prix que j'avais trouvé début 2020 c'était celui là : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00B6ZCNGM/

Sinon j'ai une question: le revetement de la couche de mousse de mon CV1 se decolle. J'ai pas l'impression que ça se remplace, si ? Je crois que je vais devoir mettre une surcouche à la place/par dessus. Des recommandations ?

---

Sinon, je songeais aussi à upgrader un peu. Le HP Reverb G2 a l'air vachement bien. Il y a de la nouveauté qui va arriver dans l'année à venir où c'est le calme plat ?

----------


## 564.3

Rien de bien foufou en théorie, peut-être le DecaGear pour la fin de l'année.
Oculus a dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveau Quest tout de suite, s'il y a du matos ça sera plutôt ses Raybans (copain) connectées du genre smart glasses.
HTC a annoncé son Vive Pro 2 et Vive Focus 2 au printemps.
Valve ne dit rien comme d'hab, mais a les mains pleines avec le Steam Deck même si ce ne sont pas les mêmes équipes.
Il y en a qui pensent que Apple va sortir un truc, mais si c'est le cas ça ne nous intéressera probablement pas (casques XR chers, sortes de devkits pour l'AR).
Ce serait étonnant que HP ressorte un casque aussi rapidement. Peut-être une surprise de Samsung, Lenovo ou autre ? Mais y a rien qui le laisse penser.

Fin 2022 il y aura normalement le nouveau matos VR de Sony. À voir s'il tournera facilement et correctement sur PC. C'est sur qu'il y en a qui essaieront, vu que ça aura probablement un rapport qualité/prix imbattable.

----------


## Maalak

Moui, là j'attends de voir pour le rapport Q/P. Je pense surtout que FB va attendre justement le moment des annonces s'il ne tarde pas trop pour annoncer son Q3 avec un prix ajusté.

----------


## 564.3

> Moui, là j'attends de voir pour le rapport Q/P. Je pense surtout que FB va attendre justement le moment des annonces s'il ne tarde pas trop pour annoncer son Q3 avec un prix ajusté.


Ce n'est pas vraiment le même genre de produits. Dans le Quest la SOC + batterie fait bien flamber la facture et plombe le matos, même si ça permet de jouer sans fil dans des conditions plus ou moins bonnes.
Le design du DecaGear correspondrait mieux à mon usage par exemple, si leur mécanisme de streaming est potable. Idéalement je préférerais un truc à la HTC avec du WiGig et une carte PCI, vu que de toute façon faudrait que j'achète du matos coté PC.

Edit: Enfin ouais, même si Sony fait des efforts pour mettre ses marges au plancher, ça ne sera peut-être pas du niveau de Facebook. Et ils visent une qualité/confort plus élevé que Facebook je pense, qui voulait absolument mettre un prix plancher.
En tous cas il est prévu que le prochain Quest ait aussi de l'eye tracking, on verra…

----------

